# Car Insured Twice Illegal?



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

Has any one got any thoughts on this:

I sold my car 2 weeks ago which the insurance was due to expire on the 3rd March. I bought a new car and started a fresh policy with another company as they were cheaper but forgot to ring up the insurance company for my old car to cancel until yesterday.

Although I've finished paying for the yearly insurance (deposit then 10 monthly payments), the women said I'd owe them £31 to cancel my already paid for insurance and that it's illegal for a car to be insured twice. She said the new owners wouldn't be able to get insurance on it as it would flag up that it's already insured by me.

Is this correct or were they just trying to scare me into handing over more money?

TIA


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Dual insurance is not illegal, co-insurance normally comes into place. 

However, you can't insure a car that you have no insurance interest in. 

Your best bet would have been to do a change of vehicle to your new car on your current policy and not to have taken out a new annual policy until March. 

You will need to cancel your policy on your old car to get proof of NCB for your new policy anyway.


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

Yes in hind site I should have just amended my current insurance but already having swapped a car once on that I assumed I'd get charged for making another change.

I thought it would save me £30 odd quid to just start a fresh.

They should still send me out a renewal letter before the 3rd of March which I can use as my proof of no claims. Just have to wait a bit longer to provide it to my new insurance company.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

In theory you could be charged the gross premium on your new policy from inception to March, as your NCB will not be valid until March as it is being used on another policy. All depend on how your new insurers are happy to play things.


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

It is not illegal to hold two policies on one vehicle it is however illegal to profit from car insurance as such if you made a dual claim against one accident that would be illegal and in basic terms fraud. 
Your old insurer is within their rights to charge you an admin fee for any changes to a policy during its life regardless of whether your premium is paid in full or not.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I used to do this to my mums car when goes on holiday. 

It's insured by her on her women insurance company. 

When she goes away I just phone up my insurance and ask for temp cover on her car. So in theory insured twice.


----------

